
How To Calculate Average Scrum Velocity Using Basic Quantum Mechanics - misterman0
https://medium.com/@Lager/how-to-calculate-average-scrum-velocity-using-basic-quantum-mechanics-6475470409d0
======
misterman0
Friendlier link: [https://medium.com/@Lager/how-to-calculate-average-scrum-
vel...](https://medium.com/@Lager/how-to-calculate-average-scrum-velocity-
using-basic-quantum-
mechanics-6475470409d0?source=friends_link&sk=ccb616ebc5a3550063795a56d7f2ebc7)

